# Job wanted Dubai Engineer-designer, Design Project, 3D-Designer (VRAY, + Auto-CAD)



## darklabua

My role involved delivering preliminary interior/ exterior design concepts, 3D layouts, schedules of materials. Complete space planning, details, and drawings including 3D presentation. Prepare drawings and specification of materials of design project: walls, slabs, electrical, lighting , decor elements. Advertising design support and website development.

Responsibilities: As a part of the multicultural team I’ve been developing and producing concepts and graphics to communicate projects to clients through designs and presentations.
• Work closely with the architectural team in the preparation of 3D visualization.
• Understand the concepts and initial design intent, and apply this into a graphic representation. This involves reproducing the architects’ concept into a graphic form and photo-realistic 3D renderings and animations.
• Prepare advanced presentations in various graphic mediums.
• Administrate creative control, and provide quality assurance on creative deliverables.
• Lead the 3D Team and delegate work accordingly.
• Development of a software library suitable for architectural rendering needs and applications.
• Modelling and converting of data sets from CAD or other 3D modelling packages.
• 2D image compositing, finishing and retouching operations on 3D renderings.

As a graphic designer:
Responsible for: Design consultancy focused on retail design, graphics, brand
identity and commercial interiors. Produced visualisations for the luxurious.

Skill:
Expert user - Autodesk 3D studio Max 2010 (and earliest version) with V-Ray (High-poly modeling, texturing, animating, lighting)
Expert user - Adobe Photoshop, Corel Draw, Adobe After Effect, Adobe Premier
Proficient user - Macromedia Flash, Dream Weaver, Front Page
Proficient user - AutoCAD, ArchiCAD, Autodesk Revit
Basic user of Maya, Cinema 4D, Z-Brush

• Organized and a proactive self-starter.
• Attention to detail and a discerning eye for photo-editing.
• A flexible team player with strong organizational, communication and presentation skills.
• Stay current with development of graphics software and style
• Creative, with a high degree of Flexibility

If you have interest of me as candidate - just let me know immediately


----------



## hemrajsaroj

*for 3d designer job*

I would like to woek In this profile because it suits my profile.
ThankYOu


----------



## hemrajsaroj

I am searchin job for 3d designer overseas


----------



## Jynxgirl

? You guys get this is a forum for asking questions about moving to a new country. This is not a job agency or a place where businesses would come to find employees. ??????


----------



## darklabua

Really?
What kind of?


----------



## FItOutGuy

Jynxgirl said:


> ? You guys get this is a forum for asking questions about moving to a new country. This is not a job agency or a place where businesses would come to find employees. ??????


No, Jynx, I don't think they do get that :/


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you two do find jobs here, both going to make awesome additions to the uae.... Will be part of the superior customer service atmospher we have here!

Mr Guy, I think not....


----------



## johnkenn

What is the salary scale you expecting ?


----------



## rohithkr

*3d visualiser*

Respected Sir ,

Please allow me to introduce myself. I am a 3D visualiser artist, with more than 6 years experience and diverse work exposure in Architectural as well as interior detailing projects based in U.A.E - Dubai.

My work profile comprises high end 3D visualised images, animations and digital media resources primarily serving the requirements of the architectural industry and property development clients. 

My professional skills include proficient working knowledge of Auto CAD, 3DStudio max, Adobe Photo shop, Adobe Illustrator and CorelDraw and the other related applications.

With my work base and experience, I believe I can offer significant contribution to your company.

You can view my 3D sample renders in my website 3D visualiser/net

Thank you for your valuable time and consideration.



Regards,
Rohith Raghunathan 
rohithkr/com


----------



## Jynxgirl

rohithkr said:


> Respected Sir ,
> 
> Please allow me to introduce myself. I am a 3D visualiser artist, with more than 6 years experience and diverse work exposure in Architectural as well as interior detailing projects based in U.A.E - Dubai.
> 
> My work profile comprises high end 3D visualised images, animations and digital media resources primarily serving the requirements of the architectural industry and property development clients.
> 
> My professional skills include proficient working knowledge of Auto CAD, 3DStudio max, Adobe Photo shop, Adobe Illustrator and CorelDraw and the other related applications.
> 
> With my work base and experience, I believe I can offer significant contribution to your company.
> 
> You can view my 3D sample renders in my website 3D visualiser/net
> 
> Thank you for your valuable time and consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rohith Raghunathan
> rohithkr/com


You are going to fit in so well with the service industry of uae... and frustrate so many of us. 

If you didnt figure it out, this is a forum for talking about moving to uae, it isnt a job site..... Common sense should tell you posting a random 'hire me' message isnt going to work.


----------



## Warold

This thread is so funny ... Made my day.


----------

